# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Sexualität und Degeneration, Potenzmittel

## oliver68

Liebe Forenmitglieder, 


ich starte meinen ersten Beitrag zum einen mit einer kurzen Vorstellung und gleichzeitig mit einer langen Frage... Ich hoffe das ist ok...


kurz zu mir. ich bin 54 jahre alt und hatte am 2. Mai 2022 meine Prostata OP (klassisch, kein da Vinci) bei prof. Stief in Grosshadern, München.


Gleason Score VOR der OP war 8, nach der OP "runter" auf 7b.
keine metastasen in den Lymphen oder woanders.
tumor war rund 10 mm gross.


Das ganze zog sich sage und schreibe 7 Monate hin weil sie bei den ersten beiden Biopsien immer vorbeigestochen haben. das letzte halbe jahr war also ein ständiges auf und ab... sie haben krebs... ne doch nicht.... oder doch... ach ne... ja doch. usw.
erst die dritte biopsie hat ins schwarze getroffen.
Das ergebnis der dritten biopsie war erst Gleason 6 und 24 Stunden später korrigiert auf 8.
Also der totale Irrsinn alles.


jetzt zwei Wochen nach der OP soweit alles ok. die Inkontinenz zeigt sich gottseindank eher als belastungsinkontinez oder wenn ich müde und erschöpft bin wird es kritischer. hier bin ich also optimistisch für die Zukunft. 


Zum Thema Potenz war der Professor optimistisch weil der tumor sehr mittig lag und er angeblich sehr nervenschonend operieren konnte. Ob das so ist sei dahingestellt. Vielleicht wollte er mich auch nur beruhigen.


nun folgende Unsicherheit:
ich weiss dass die Potenz sofern sie überhaupt wieder kommt - auch ein Jahr auf sich warten lassen kann. 
Wenn überhaupt. Das ist mir klar.


Ich weiss auch dass es - um eine totale Degeneration des penis zu vermeiden  wichtig ist, gleich mit Potenzmitteln zu starten damit es Erektionen gibt zum üben.


Dafür hab ich Vardenafil 10 mg bekommen. Ich nehm jeden Abend eine halbe Tablette. Ich selber spüre NICHTS von nächtlichen Erektionen. Und ich wach oft genug auf nachts. Hab niemals etwas bemerkt.


Ausserdem hab ich testhalber auch zweimal eine ganze Tablette genommen um zu sehen ob sich was tut (inkl. Stimulation). Auch da NULL Reaktion.


Meine frage an Euch...
Sollte es nicht wenigstens MIT Tablette eine erektion geben VOR Ablauf eines Jahres?
Oder meinen die Ärzte dass es selbst MIT Tablette solange dauern kann. 
Das verstehe ich nicht.
ODER: wirken die Tabletten bei mir nicht?


Und dann... wie soll ich eine Degeneration dann vermeiden wenn die Tabletten nicht helfen?
bleibt mir nur die tolle penispumpe? Oder braucht es zeit selbst MIT tabletten?


und gleich die nächste Frage hinterher...
Ich les gefühlt ständig von einem Rezidiv bei so vielen hier.
Im Abschlussgespräch waren die Ärzte optimistisch bei mir. Ist das der Versuch mich nicht zu beunruhigen oder sprechen meine Daten eher für eine gute Chance? Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen?
Es tut mir leid für das endlos lange Mail... ich starte jetzt gerade in dieses "neue Leben danach"


Ich bin dir sehr sehr dankbar für eure Erfahrung und Feedback


Alles liebe aus bayern
Oliver

----------


## MartinWK

Das wäre schön, einfach Tablette nehmen und gut ist's.
Bei ein- oder beidseitigem Nerverhalt sind die Aussichten nicht so schlecht. Zunächst sind die Nerven aber geschockt von der Op, auch die der Beckenbodenmuskulatur. Vier Wochen sind keine lange Zeit. Der Körper repariert sich jahrelang, wenn es sein muss. An den Nerven kann mann nicht viel machen (es gibt etwas, was man bei der OP machen könnte, aber wohl kein Operateur macht; und es gibt Operationen danach, die die Nerven wieder zusammenführen bzw. rekonstruieren). Nur der Penis leidet ohne Erektionen. Daher: Pumpen, massieren, Beckenbodentraining, die Apparatur in Gang halten (selbst befriedigen oder was auch immer). Das ist Training wie nach einer Sportverletzung. Ich hatte dazu mehrfach geschrieben:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...389#post142389
Üblicherweise wird Taldalafil 5mg gegeben, dass man täglich nehmen darf (langfristige Wirkung). Vardenafil 10mg ist die volle Dosis für einen Akt mit kurzfristiger Wirkung und eigentlich nach Op nicht angesagt. Nur was bewirkt das denn? Es wird PDE-5 gehemmt, welches primär ein Abklingen der Erektion verhindert. Wenn jedoch die Nerven nichts melden, um wenigstens etwas cGMP auszuschütten, nützt das wenig. Und auch intakte Nerven melden erst etwas, wenn Gehirn und Rückenmark Erregung signalisieren, sonst hat Viagra usw. keine Wirkung (es gibt Vergleichsstudien Gesunde/Impotente junge Männer: die Gesunden haben überhaupt nichts bemerkt außer Nebenwirkungen).
Es kommt auch vor, dass jemand auf eine der vier Variationen der PDE-5-Hemmer nicht reagiert, aber auf eine andere.
https://www.netdoktor.de/medikamente/vardenafil/

Rezidiv: nach den Han-Tabellen haben 13-17% der Männer ein Rezidiv innerhalb der nächsten 5 Jahre, und nochmal soviel in den nächsten 5 Jahren. Die Kurve geht in etwa linear weiter, so dass in 20 Jahren die Hälfte der Männer ein Rezidiv haben wird. Ich nehme an, dass das PSA unter 20 gewesen ist.

----------


## obelix

Kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor. Meine Daten stehen im Profil, weiteres ist in meinem Beitrag zu lesen. Meinen heutigen Zwischenbericht kopiere ich hier unter den Link:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...575#post142575

Zwischenzeitlich, auf den Tag genau 10 Wochen nach meiner OP, bin ich nach wie vor nicht zufrieden. Ohne großartige Bewegungen ist die Kontinenz nahezu in Ordnung, in Bewegung noch nicht. Dennoch scheint eine langsame Verbesserung eingetreten zu sein. Mit einer Vorlage (Level 1) am Tag komme ich locker hin, Nachts ohne. Beim Wasserlassen den Harnstrahl zu unterbrechen ist kein Problem. Verspüre ich Harndrang, darf ich allerdings nicht mehr lange, 5-10 Minuten, warten um zur Toilette zu kommen. Als alter Vertriebssteuerer bin ich an Statistiken und Zahlen gewöhnt und pflege penibel meine eigenen. Gefühlte Tropfen pro Tag in die Vorlage zwischen 4-10; gewogen zwischen 3-5g. Hin und wieder "suppt" es nur leicht, hinterlässt aber eine sichtbare, kleine Spur auf dem zum abtupfen genutzten Toilettenpapier (besteht die Gelegenheit, prüfe ich dies sofort). Spiele ich Tennis oder mache extreme Bewegungen, kommt ungefähr noch einmal die gleiche Anzahl und Menge hinzu. Gestern Abend z. B. habe ich an meinem großen Zehennagel gearbeitet und dabei drei Tropfen verloren. Mein Urologe und Hausarzt meinen das wäre Klagen auf sehr hohem Niveau, aber mich stört das.

Potenz ist noch Null. Täglich nehme ich 5mg Tadafil, bisher ohne irgendeine merkliche Regung. Vor der OP hatte ich in ca. 5 von 7 Nächten in der Woche Erektionen, jetzt geht gar nichts mehr. Beidseitig nervschonend operiert. Da ich es wissen wollte, habe ich selbst Hand angelegt. Es dauert ewig bis der Höhepunkt erreicht ist und die größte Enttäuschung für mich ist, dass dieser kaum zu spüren ist. Auf eine Skala von 1 bis 10 (höchster Wert), liegt das Gefühl bei einem total schlappen Penis, auf meiner Skala bei 1. Im ersten Moment hatte ich sogar gedacht ich wäre nicht fertig geworden.

Natürlich hoffe ich auf Besserung. Komplette Kontinenz, auch beim Sport, und zumindest eine spür- und sichtbare Erektion. Dass mein Penis nach der OP ca. 1cm kürzer geworden ist, dürfte das kleinere Übel sein.

Sonst fühle ich mich körperlich fit.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Oliver,

benutze vorerst zusätzlich regelmäßig die "supertolle" Penispumpe, damit irgendwie Blut in die Schwellkörper kommt. So wie Martin sagt: Trainieren, trainieren, trainieren...
Man(n) muss einfach dranbleiben.

@Jens
Orgasmus mit schlappen Penis kriege ich fast gar nicht hin. Meine Nerven sind da einfach nicht empfindlich genug. Mit Erektion durch Pumpe und Stabilisierung mit Penisring geht es gut. Auf der Skala bis jetzt eine 3. Habe das Gefühl, dass die Intensität ausbaufähig ist, wenn sich im Gehirn entsprechende neuronale Verknüpfungen neu gebildet haben. Ich bleibe dran. Vor der ProstataOP war ich gewöhnt, mindestens jeden Tag einen Orgasmus zu haben, entweder mit Sex oder Selbstbefriedigung.
Penisschrumpfung habe ich auch. Ich schätze so um die 2cm.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## obelix

Wird eine Penispumpe vom Urologen verschrieben?

Welche ist empfehlenswert, ggf. auch ohne Rezept?


Oliver; ich hoffe, dich stören meine Zwischenfragen nicht!?

----------


## lutzi007

Jens,

verschrieben hat mir der Uro OSBON ErecAid mit Pumpenkopf ESTEEM ( manuell).

Zusätzlich gekauft habe ich mir Activ Erection System (Pumpenkopf mit Motor).

Bin mit beiden Systemen zufrieden. Verschiedene Penisringe waren auch gleich dabei.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Jens, es gibt "medizinische" Pumpen, die wohl von den Kassen erstattet werden: https://www.gokapsel.de/gesundheitsz...-krankenkasse/
Grundsätzlich tut es auch ein Gerät für 14,99€. Geizig wie ich bin habe ich vor vielen Jahren zum Probieren das billigste Teil gekauft - da versagt dann ganz schnell die Luftpumpe, entweder Ball oder Plastikzeugs. Für etwa das gleiche Geld habe ich dann ein Bremsenentlüfterset gekauft und die Pumpe davon an den Zylinder geschlossen, paßte und hält ewig.
Vor dem Gebrauch sollte man den Penis anwärmen, also die normale Durchblutung maximieren. Am Besten füllt man dann den Zylinder mit warmem Wasser - das gilt laut Studien als der letzte Schrei. Dafür gibt es spezielle Pumpen, denn mit der 08/15-Pumpe gibt das eine Überschwemmung, wenn der Penis sich ausdehnt. Meine Versuche, mit einer Erektion in den gefüllten Zylinder einzusteigen, scheiterten meistens - dazu müßte man auf dem Bauch liegen. Bei ED ohnehin keine Möglichkeit.

----------


## MartinWK

Lutz, das Ding kostet über 400€ ? Ich überlege, die Branche zu wechseln.

----------


## lutzi007

Martin, ja, das Gerät von OSBON ist extrem teuer, aber superhaltbar und qualitativ hochwertig. Ich musste ja nur 10 Euro dazubezahlen. Ich musste meinem Uro aber die Verordnung aus den Rippen leiern. Irgendwie tat er sich schwer damit. Als ob er mir keinen Spass mehr gönnte.
Für das "Active Erection" hatte ich so um die 200 Euro bezahlt. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. Ist auch sehr hochwertig.
Vor der Verordnung von OSBON hatte ich mir auch ein Billigteil (auch so 15 Euro) über einen Sexshopversand gekauft, damit ich erst mal was da hatte zum "Üben". Das funktionierte auch ganz gut und hatte sogar eine elektrische Pumpe. Hat aber nicht lange gehalten und ich habe bei den verwendeten Kunststoffen immer kein gutes Gefühl. Manche riechen schon so, als ob darin bei der Produktion irgendwelche Abfallchemikalien verklappt worden sind.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## oliver68

herzlichen Dank an alle für Eure Beiträge...

Was mir aber bisher nicht wirklich klar wurde ist folgende Frage:

Das die Nerven Zeit brauchen um eine "natürliche" Erektion zu ermöglichen verstehe ich. Soweit klar.
ABER... Sollte es nicht wenigstens MIT Tabletten (UND Stimulation natürlich) funktionieren ? Oder greifen die Tabletten (inkl. Stimulation) auch erst wenn die Nerven sich erholt haben?
Wenn dem so ist - wie soll man der Fibrose dann vorbeugen wenn man selbst MIT Tabletten keine Erektion bekommt. Dann würde ja NUR die Penispumpe einer Fibrose vorbeugen.

danke Euch...

----------


## MartinWK

Ganz ohne Nerven bewirken die Pillen vielleicht eine leichte Verdickung, bestimmt keine Erektion. Dann geht noch die Spritze.
Gegen die Fibrose hilft sonst nur die Pumpe. Ob Salben helfen, die lokal die Durchblutung fördern, weiß ich nicht. Von Pferdesalbe ist abzuraten, brennt sicher fürchterlich.

Aus solchen Fragen im Forum schließe ich, dass die Reha nach RPE hauptsächlich auf die Kontinenz gerichtet ist und weder Ärzte noch Kassen für die Potenz Zeit und Geld aufwenden wollen (weil "Lifestyle"?).

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> Wenn dem so ist - wie soll man der Fibrose dann vorbeugen wenn man selbst MIT Tabletten keine Erektion bekommt. Dann würde ja NUR die Penispumpe einer Fibrose vorbeugen.
> 
> danke Euch...


Hallo Oliver,
genau! Die Pumpe brauchst Du zum Trainieren. Irgendwann dann werden die Tabletten reichen und wenn Du Glück hast, brauchst Du eines Tages die Tabletten auch nicht mehr  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wie schon gesagt, die Pumpe darf Dir Dein Uro verordnen. Dann bekommst Du für 10 Euro Zuzahlung ein gutes Teil.
Für SKAT-spritzen und implantierte Prothesen kann ich mich nicht begeistern, aber das muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## oliver68

herzlichen dank an alles für die tolle Unterstützung !!

----------


## Biker60

Hallo Oliver,
grundsätzlich brauchen die Nerven Zeit um sich zu erholen, auch bei nervschonener OP geht das ja nicht wie an und aus, sondern die Erektion kommt ganz allmählich wieder. Bei mir ist die OP ein dreiviertel Jahr her und jetzt wirken auch Viagra+Co. halbwegs, wobei die Erektion auch noch lange nicht ist wie vorher (Größe/Härte). Tatsächlich hatte ich bisher auch erst einmal so was ähnliches wie eine nächtliche Erektion. Aber man ist ja auch mit kleinen Erfolgen zufrieden. Pumpe und Stauring helfen auf jeden Fall.
Dabei ist ein Orgasmus mit Unterstützung durch PDE5-Hemmer deutlich intensiver als ohne (bessere Durchblutung?).
Gruß Roland

----------


## walu51

hallo zusammen
bei mir war RPE 2017 und meine Urologin sagte mir, dass es zwei Jahre dauere, bis es mit Erektion wieder besser werde. Und das war dann auch so und ich war ganz zufrieden. Dann musste ich mich einer IMRT unterziehen und dann war es vorbei und auch Inkontinenz, die schon verschwunden war, kam zurück...bis heute. Nun möchte ich in die Runde fragen, ob auch nach der IMRT wie nach der RPE eine Erholung in dem genannten Sinne möglich ist. Wer hat da Erfahrung? Gruss Walter

----------


## obelix

Hallo Walter,

deine Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, aber mich interessiert, ob du die zwei Jahre bis zur Erektionsrückkehr etwas dafür getan hast (z. B. Vakuumpumpe)?

Drücke dir die Daumen.

----------


## Michael99

Hi Walter, normalerweise verschlechtert sich der Zustand nach IMRT im Lauf der Zeit (Langzeitstrahlenschäden). Von einer Erholung ist mir leider nichts bekannt.

----------


## buschreiter

Das Problem bei der Bestrahlung ist, dass es zu Durchblutungsstörungen im entscheidenden Bereich kommt. Laut meiner Physio ist mit Osteopathie und mit entsprechenden Mitteln (Cialis, Viagra uswusf) etwas auszurichten. Bei mir hat sich eine leichte ED mit und mit etwas bemerkbar gemacht, ist aber im gut behandelbaren Bereich geblieben. Die Wirkung der Tabletten ist sehr erstaunlichaber vieles ist auch Kopfsache. Zumindest bei mir.
VG
Achim

----------

